# Genetic differences between races



## Herald (Jun 5, 2007)

Beginning with the bias that God created all there is, how can we explain the different races that descended after Noah? I remember a talk that Dr. Whitcomb gave on this nearly 20 years ago, but I can't remember the specifics.

Anyone have access to a good explanation?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Beginning with the bias that God created all there is, how can we explain the different races that descended after Noah? I remember a talk that Dr. Whitcomb gave on this nearly 20 years ago, but I can't remember the specifics.
> 
> Anyone have access to a good explanation?



Offhand, I would think that an explanation would be that differences in geographic locations caused differences in genetics and these differences were then passed until today.

CT


----------



## Herald (Jun 5, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> Offhand, I would think that an explanation would be that differences in geographic locations caused differences in genetics and these differences were then passed until today.
> 
> CT



I think that is part of it. I only remember parts of the talk that Dr. Whitcomb gave. I believe he postulated that when the Lord confused human speech at Babel, there was also change in the way genes functioned. Recessive genes (not mutations) were allowed to become dominant. This resulted in the different races of the world. I'm not a geneticist, but I found the answer plausible.


----------



## Herald (Jun 5, 2007)

joshua said:


> Bill, we actually had a bonafide Creation Scientist who's PhD was in Genetics visit our church once. It was really cool because he believes (and I do too) this:
> 
> At Babel, after everyone's languages were confused, it is likely that family stuck together. As they did, their gene pool, rather than being varied with other people grew more dominant. Thus, their dominant features got stronger and stronger. Over time, of course, this would result in the major differences you see in the various "races".
> 
> He said it a lot more technically than I could, though. Smart guy.



I think that is where Dr. Whitcomb was going with his recessive gene theory. 

Thanks for sharing that brother Josh.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I think that is part of it. I only remember parts of the talk that Dr. Whitcomb gave. I believe he postulated that when the Lord confused human speech at Babel, there was also change in the way genes functioned. Recessive genes (not mutations) were allowed to become dominant. This resulted in the different races of the world. I'm not a geneticist, but I found the answer plausible.



I personally find that a bit too speculative for my blood. I think one can account for basically all the differences given the new niches that were created after the flood. Something along the lines of the vast amount of speciation in many animals after the flood.

CT


----------



## Poimen (Jun 6, 2007)

Though I cannot offer a technical answer (since I have no formal training in science) I believe it is widely understood that each species (person?) has the potential for a variety of traits within their genetic makeup and this would account for the races, especially as they became isolated and, conversely, interacted/intermarried with other tribes/people.


----------



## Herald (Jun 6, 2007)

I think the question is important for it is one that I would ask if I were trying to poke holes in creationism.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.answersingenesis.org/Home/Area/AnswersBook/races18.asp


----------



## Herald (Jun 6, 2007)

Give that man a cigar! Er, or maybe just a nice banana-strawberry smoothie with flax seed and bee pollen?

Seriously, good link. Thanks Bob.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis;



> Beginning with the bias that God created all there is, how can we explain the different races that descended after Noah? I remember a talk that Dr. Whitcomb gave on this nearly 20 years ago, but I can't remember the specifics.
> 
> Anyone have access to a good explanation?



Wouldn't it also be in part because of the wives of Noah's Sons?

And the intermarrying of those families to begin with, each having their own genetic make-up, we don't know what they looked like phyiscally, whether any of them had dark skin or light skin, or what their eye shape or lip shape were, if they were tall or short, where all of those things would certainly play a part in the distinctions today.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 9, 2007)

Noah's three sons all had different characteristics. That, combined with location and environment and the gene pool not being spread too far from each of these families gives you the varying genetic traits each member of the human race has.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 10, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> Offhand, I would think that an explanation would be that differences in geographic locations caused differences in genetics and these differences were then passed until today.
> 
> CT


 
Because of microevolution (i.e. genetic drift) the occurrence of small-scale changes in allele frequencies in a populations over time, accounts for differences. There are likewise documentable differences, for example, in susceptibility to certain diseases. Some races are more prone than others to certain illnesses and genetic disorders in other words.

Environment plays a role as well. Sustained abject poverty, which is coupled with serious malnutrition for a sizable populace over time, leads to deteriorating genetic quality and impaired brain development potential, which may take several generations to recover. It's a fact of life in the Third World. 

Islands where cannibalism was practiced suffered immense genetic deterioration. It basically causes diseases analagous to mad cow disease when it goes on for generations.

For whatever reason sub-equatorial and sub-saharan peoples tend to have more developed lower body strength, leg muscles, etc. In contrast, those peoples whose bounds were in frigid or colder regions tended to be more rigid on top with sturdier frame, and ease in building upper body strength. These are just population observations where concentrations of these traits have been found more common, not absolutes or general rules.

The changes in our diet has actually increased the average heights of many people in Western industrialized world irrespective of race. Though, some think cures for childhood diseases which impaired growth play a part in the discrepency between Americans now and those 300 years ago. Others suggest hormones in beef.

Societies where life has harsh elements seems to have compeled people to more complex social organizations. How much of that is genetic or cultural remains debatable.

"And He hath made of one blood all nations of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth, and hath determined the times before appointed, and the bounds of their habitation."
Acts 17:26


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 10, 2007)

I didn't see it mentioned...Does food also contribute to differences? (Height and all that)


----------

